# my first roof framing experience



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good
You may want to put some collar ties up on the rafters
The loft floor should hold the walls together
But I'm not sure how much will be open to below?

I'd also go with plywood instead of fallaparticle board
I would have also done 16" OC
Just my preferences


----------



## Baron (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes without ceiling joist acting as your wall containment you either need a ridge that won't sag or some collar ties.
If your ridge pole is strong enough and your rafters are secured well a minimum of tension will be loading the walls and a small structure with a steep pitch won't exert undo wall stress so collar ties would be a recommendation but not necessarily a need.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Geez looking back at my post I seem critical 
You have a very good slope to the roof, so snow should just slide off
My shed has a lower roof angle, thus 16" OC for me
As long as the floor joiist go from wall to wall - same direction as the rafters, then they should hold the walls together
A few collar ties up high couldn't hurt

I tend to overthink & over build


----------

